# Complete Heart Block with Pacer



## pwoodwo48 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi -
I'm working on a HCC project. I am wondering if it is appropriate to code a complete heart block when a patient has a pacer (placed because of blockage). The block has an HCC but the pacer does not. 

What do you think?

Thanks in advance!


----------

